# Nimrod



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This wonderful variation by Elgar should be the UK national anthem. I can't stomach god save the queen as it is too religious and monarchy based. Of course lyrics would have to be added to Nimrod but I'm sure they could be found from some great British poet. Surely most people would say Nimrod is more powerful then GSTQ?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nimrod, eh? I'll phone the Queen.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

If you could that would be great! Cheers.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Although there is no direct relationship between the two (or their composition), I am struck by the similarity in tone and spirit between Nimrod and the central tune in the Jupiter movement of Holst's The Planets, which has been adapted as a partiotic anthem and (several times) as a hymn tune.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

beetzart said:


> This wonderful variation by Elgar should be the UK national anthem. I can't stomach god save the queen as it is too religious and monarchy based. Of course lyrics would have to be added to Nimrod but I'm sure they could be found from some great British poet. Surely most people would say Nimrod is more powerful then GSTQ?


Being half British I do not agree with you, I am not a monarchist but some things are better untouched.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Many options would be better than _God Save the Queen_ as far as I'm concerned - the only kind words I have to say about it is that the usual version is mercifully short.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know. I'm always stirred by the UK National Anthem when it is performed at the Olympic games at a medal ceremony, but what do I know, I'm just a pithy-posting Yank.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Many options would be better than _God Save the Queen_ as far as I'm concerned - the only kind words I have to say about it is that the usual version is mercifully short.


Tank goodness they use only one verse instead of six.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm a big Elgar fan but I don't see "Nimrod" as good material for a national anthem. Beautiful though it is, it's not upbeat enough and those leaps in the tune would actually be pretty awkward to sing. Don't see the need to make a change personally, but if we did I'd have thought "Land of Hope and Glory" would be much more suitable.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I'm a big Elgar fan but I don't see "Nimrod" as good material for a national anthem. Beautiful though it is, it's not upbeat enough and those leaps in the tune would actually be pretty awkward to sing. Don't see the need to make a change personally, but if we did I'd have thought "Land of Hope and Glory" would be much more suitable.


Ditto. Nimrod is beautiful but I don't see it fitting as a national anthem.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Nimrod, eh? I'll phone the Queen.


I'll just tell her, she' here with me.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

As you all probably know there's a vocal version, lux aeterna:






I think The music fits better for a religious piece than for an anthem.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nimrod would almost make a good British anthem on an emotional level, but it's a tad bit too complex, subtle, and multi-layered I think. Almost like some of Aaron Copeland's very American evocative music better suited as an ode rather than anthem.

I'm not sure an anthem needs to be sung, however, as others have suggested. I believe there are some anthems in the world without words. On this subject, the Russian/Soviet and former East German... now those were anthems without a doubt.

While here, I might ask can national anthems be considered a form of classical music? Probably could start a thread on this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I'm a big Elgar fan but I don't see "Nimrod" as good material for a national anthem. Beautiful though it is, it's not upbeat enough and those leaps in the tune would actually be pretty awkward to sing. Don't see the need to make a change personally, but if we did I'd have thought "Land of Hope and Glory" would be much more suitable.


As long as the U.K stay the U.K this will suiting great!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

beetzart said:


> This wonderful variation by Elgar should be the UK national anthem. I can't stomach god save the queen as it is too religious and monarchy based. Of course lyrics would have to be added to Nimrod but I'm sure they could be found from some great British poet. Surely most people would say Nimrod is more powerful then GSTQ?


What is wrong with God save the Queen? if Nimrod is in the running, should Rule, Britannia be in the running too?


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Anthems should be aspirational, rather than solemn and 'Jerusalem' really fits the bill here. Anything but the pedestrian music of 'God Save the Queen'.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

manyene said:


> Anthems should be aspirational, rather than solemn and '_Jerusalem'_ really fits the bill here. Anything but the pedestrian music of 'God Save the Queen'.


I do think that one is to controversial to use around the whole world.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

manyene said:


> Anthems should be aspirational, rather than solemn and 'Jerusalem' really fits the bill here. Anything but the pedestrian music of 'God Save the Queen'.


Are you saying that Rule, Britannia is pedestrian music. I am perplexed.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

manyene said:


> Anthems should be aspirational, rather than solemn and 'Jerusalem' really fits the bill here. Anything but the pedestrian music of 'God Save the Queen'.


I agree. Jerusalem is the best candidate to replace GSTQ. Not that I have any beef against GSTQ in its present (short) format.

On the other hand, here's a version of GSTQ some of you may like.


----------

